# Rescue needed for a pup w/behavior issues



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyMaggie Girl*

MyMaggieGirl

Tell Sherri to contact the Golden Ret. rescues in Illinois with the whole story.

www.grca-nrc.org


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I recognize this mouthy behavior. When we brought our Tucker to live with us at nearly 1 year old his breeder told us he was mouthy. They told us everything and his mouthy issue was right in our contract. At times he would grab my arm and at first I was almost intimidated by him, but then I understood what he was doing, let him know his was NOT allowed, and it stopped. This boy did go to training and within a few short months had his CGC. 

If this Golden has the same issue, the behavior can be worked on. These dogs are very misunderstood. Please give this a try the next time you are with this dog. When he goes to mouth you, put your hand down by your side and pat his head. What I found was Tucker was insisting he be stroked or paid attention to.

I also remember when he ran in the room the first time I met him. I knew the mouthing problem was workable because if I took my hands away and stopped paying attention to Tucker, he stopped. He only was touched when he wasn't being mouthy. We adore our Tucker.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

The only GR rescue in Illinois is As Good As Gold and they will not take the dog because of his "issues." 

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> The only GR rescue in Illinois is As Good As Gold and they will not take the dog because of his "issues."
> 
> Thanks!


This is very sad if the issue is the same as Tucker's was. Tucker really didn't get any training before he came to live with us. From day one at the training center the trainers recognized something wonderful in Tucker and thought he should go on to become a Therapy Dog.

Do you have access to a trainer?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I will pass along these questions to my friend. She is not on GRF but I will mention this to her. Her shelter realizes that this guy has great potential with the right owner and lots of patience, after all he's a Golden!

Thank you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> I will pass along these questions to my friend. She is not on GRF but I will mention this to her. Her shelter realizes that this guy has great potential with the right owner and lots of patience, after all he's a Golden!
> 
> Thank you.


I wish I lived closer to you. I would recognize this behavior immediately. There were times I was soooo glad it was February when Tucker came to live with us. It was heavy coat season and I did sometimes feel the force! It was when I decided enough was enough that he stopped. He knew what I expected of him. 

It took longer for the behavior to stop with my husband and youngest son. One day DH looked at me and said, "He's grabbing me!" My reply, "Well, if you do nothing and say nothing about it, he is not going to stop!" :uhoh:

He was a big puppy that had no direction. By the way, I paid for Tucker! Found out later that his Dad won BIB at Westminster. I would get another puppy from his breeder. They were great and Tucker turned out great, too.

Tucker only grabbed arms...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You can contact Bob at dirksfund.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Try PM'ing her Mary. If this dog is anything like Tucker, someone will be very lucky to get him. I know Dirk's has a great trainer.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Mary,

I think that Hotel4Dogs posted about the same big guy and had a pix. He weighs 84 lbs but it appears from that pix that his feet are small and he may just be over weight. Since you have seen him, do you know if that is the case? 

Also, the mouthing sounds quite normal for a guy his age and I would hate for that to keep someone from adopting him. Our first golden girl used to grab me on the butt or shake my pant leg ferociously every time I tried to go out the door without her. We worked with her and corrected the behavior and she was a wonderful girl. 

As for him protecting his raw hide, from our experience that also is a behavior that can be changed with a little direction and patience. He's just at that onery stage right now. We will pass the word around about this boy. We of course live 20 minutes from the shelter and I don't dare go by to see him. Riley and Jake are probably all that we can handle in the bed at night right now. : 

Tammy (Kelby's Mom)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Try PM'ing her Mary. If this dog is anything like Tucker, someone will be very lucky to get him. I know Dirk's has a great trainer.


Kim, we have a dog like that right now that im working with him. I will Pm her. I havent seen the pic of him but will go look for it.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I believe this IS the same pup that Barb's daughter saw at the shelter. I'm not sure if they work with trainers at this shelter. I am sure with work this guy will turn into a gem. I am forwarding all this info to my friend Sherri. Unfortunately she is out of town this week due to business and she is really swamped with work.

One thing not to worry, this boy will NOT be euthanized. That is for sure!

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dirks fund has offered to take this guy, It's now in Sherri's hand.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone!! My first girl was a mouther but he sounds a bit more forceful but we all know and agree with some work, that can be corrected, just takes the right person to work with him. 

My friend Sherri is in touch with Bob at Dirksfund. Hopefully this will work out well for all involved. 

I don't know if I mentioned, the shelter A.D.O.P.T. in Naperville, IL is a NO KILL shelter so this guy is safe there, thank goodness.

Thank you thank you everyone ! ! ! !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dirk's Fund*

Mary and Bob at Dirk's Fund are the most WONDERFUL PEOPLE!!

Please let us know when this boy goes to Dirk's.

I am familiar with A.D.O.P.T. in Naperville, IL. My Sister, Ronnie, adopted her two cats from ADOPT.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a foster dog right now that is very like the description of this boy. I've had him a month and he is much better, it just takes the proper correction and redirection, and training. They are smart dogs just looking for someone to tell them what to do. 

Thanks Mary and Dirks Fund!


----------



## goldens forever (Jan 25, 2010)

update on this?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens*

Goldens

Maggie's mom would know if there is an update, or you can go to Dirk's Site and look to see if he is there.


http://www.dirksfund.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We havent heard anymore from Sherri


----------

